# 3" 20 gauge TSS handloads



## hawglips (May 17, 2009)

I went out yesterday to test the first batch of 3" TSS handloads at 40 yards.   These were 1-1/2 oz. loads shot out of a Remington 870 and a Pure Gold .555 choke.  

I had to change pretty much everything about the 2-3/4" recipe, and I still need to work on them some more before I'm comfortable, but they are looking good so far.


T9s
254 in 10"
416 in 20"






T98s
213 in 10"
353 in 20"  (this number is artificially low due to too small paper size which didn't catch the full 20" pattern...)





I think the T9s will be the way to go with the Big 20.  They'll get much better penetration than Nitros 7s, with a much better pattern also.


----------



## gblrklr (May 17, 2009)

Those are looking good, Hal!  I may have to work on slipping a new 20 into the house.


----------



## fountain (May 17, 2009)

i am currently shooting a 20 ga encore with a pure gold 555 and h276 nitros--#7 hevi-shot.  i would really like to get some of these handloads from you to try in my gun to see if i can up the performance and maybe pack a little more punch at the longer yardage.
how will the t9s compare to the nitro #7 hevis?


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 17, 2009)

Hal, Those are awesome, Im tellin ya again you could make a fortune with this T98 thing youve started!
Id like to get some of these 20's for my son and wifes rigs.


----------



## boparks (May 17, 2009)

Hal, PLease put me on your "waiting to purchase list" for what ever your final recipe is .

I'm equiping Mary with a 20 gauge for next year and I'd like to have her shooting the best possible rounds.


----------



## hawglips (May 17, 2009)

fountain said:


> i am currently shooting a 20 ga encore with a pure gold 555 and h276 nitros--#7 hevi-shot.  i would really like to get some of these handloads from you to try in my gun to see if i can up the performance and maybe pack a little more punch at the longer yardage.
> how will the t9s compare to the nitro #7 hevis?



I'm assuming you mean how will they will punch through flesh and bone?

Here's how Nitros 7s (muzzle velocity of 1200+ fps) penetrate at 40 yds





Here's how T9s (muzzle velocity of <1100 fps) penetrate at 40 yds


----------



## fountain (May 17, 2009)

so the 9s will pack a greater punch at 40 than a hevi 7 with a little less speed??!  pretty neat.  i would love to get a few to try out of my gun to get the best pattern possible and make the already good little gun better.  put me on the list to get some as well.  i only have a few nitros left anyway.


----------



## SC Hunter (May 17, 2009)

i'm with boparks! Whenever you finish the recipe and want to sell a few let me know please sir.


----------



## short stop (May 17, 2009)

Hal..
   Add  me to the list    
 Granted I need  them for  2010    you  can bet  Id  buy 'em   right  now ..

  ---not far   off  topic   but  Id    go the distance to  ask  for  some of the .410   T98s    as well . 
 I saw  the   pics  on Old Gobbler   the other day .


----------



## gobble157 (May 17, 2009)

short stop said:


> ---not far   off  topic   but  Id    go the distance to  ask  for  some of the .410   T98s    as well .
> I saw  the   pics  on Old Gobbler   the other day .



I'd like to see some in .410 as well. That's what my little one will be shooting and I'd pay some serious dollars to get a box of 20 from you Hal. Let us know if you ever load any .410 shells.


----------



## fountain (May 18, 2009)

hawglips will be busy in the off season!!!!!!  wish i had the tools/know-how to do it myself!


----------



## Brad C. (May 18, 2009)

Hal, 

Between you and reloader, I don't know who is smarter when it comes to testing and making loads that shoot better than anything on the market.  But, one thing I do know is that you guys are just a fountain of shotgun knowledge when it comes to testing what works and what doesn't.  

Awwesome patterns!

There is no need for a 12GA when you have a 20GA that can shoot that dang good.  

I'm truly impressed.  

Brad


----------



## Gadget (May 18, 2009)

Can you bump em up to 2 oz loads.........


----------



## hawglips (May 19, 2009)

LOL!!

I think I'm nearly maxed out at 1.5 with these...  Maybe 1.75...


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2009)

hawglips said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I think I'm nearly maxed out at 1.5 with these...  Maybe 1.75...





thought you'd get a "Kick" outta that...........


----------

